
Show HN: Launched my first app where people hum songs for others to guess - depomoty
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.depomo.humminz
======
udfalkso
Seems like you'd build up a great dataset for training an automated hum ->
song classifier if this gains traction.

~~~
confounded
Shazam for humming. It could be huge!

~~~
xeromal
Shazam has that feature years ago. You could hum a tune and it'd try to find
it. I don't recall it being that good.

My memory might be failing me though. There was another competitor to shazam
with an orange soundcloud like logo that also has song id. It could've been
that app.

Edit: It was soundhound and it supports humming
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.melodis.mi...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.melodis.midomiMusicIdentifier.freemium&hl=en)

~~~
crowbahr
I definitely had success with soundhound. No Rain by Blind Melon was stuck in
my head but I couldn't remember the band.

Hummed the riff and had it in no time.

~~~
zerostar07
you sing well?

~~~
gerardnll
I think its about doing the notes correctly, not the voice. I think it could
even work with your mouth closed.

~~~
jacquesm
It's all about getting the direction change of subsequent notes right. Up or
Down is all that matters. And the nice bit is that it doesn't matter if you
transpose or if you go up too far or down too far for the next note.

You'll note that you need to define a sequence of similar notes as 'down' or
'up' to make it work.

------
pingiun
I would greatly suggest letting the user try the app without making an
account. I'm not sure if the app is something I like, so when the first screen
I get is a login screen the odds are high that you'll lose me.

Other games often have a guest account for this with some random name, which
they can then upgrade to a real profile by signing up.

~~~
depomoty
Thanks a lot for the feedback. Guest account added on my todo list :)

------
henearkr
My feedback: you definitely need to add tags. Because I'm quite good at, say,
classic or jazz, but I suck at other styles. And I don't want to listen
uselessly to 90% hummings from styles I don't know before starting to become
helpful... Excellent idea, though!

~~~
depomoty
Good idea! I just have to be careful with implementing something that will
make it harder for people to just record a hum and send it away. But I agree
that tags will make everything easier when there are more people on board.

~~~
Double_a_92
Make it optional then. If it's not tagged it won't show up for people that
filter but for anybody else it will.

------
barbs
Cool idea, I used to play this when I was a child.

I'm unable to download it right now, but my initial concerns are:

\- How do you stop people from cheating by singing the words, or otherwise
just saying the name of the song? Or, depending on the scoring system, could
you not just submit silence?

\- How do you deal with people screaming profanity or disturbing audio clips?

~~~
depomoty
I built a report function. Not sure what more I can do to stop that. So far so
good :)

~~~
gupir
Maybe limiting the game for people you know, like a list of friends on
Facebook or phone list.

~~~
depomoty
That feature is definitely on the list and I'll implement it soon

------
depomoty
For people that are interested in how I developed the app:
[https://medium.com/@razvanilin/challenged-myself-to-build-
an...](https://medium.com/@razvanilin/challenged-myself-to-build-and-launch-
an-app-in-a-week-cc6b44731a49)

~~~
xadoc
Read the blogpost. What do you use and recommend to write React Native?
Nuclide, VS Code, Vim, Atom, Intellij?

~~~
depomoty
I use Atom, so I definitely recommend that. You can install all sorts of
plugins to help you out with different things. For example you can install an
Eslint extension that will show you all the errors depending on your eslint
configuration. I'm sure others have similar support, but haven't really used
them.

------
m0dest
It seems like a poor branding decision to name the app after the rather
awkward domain name ("Hummi.nz"). As a mobile-first app, you aren't
constrained by domain names, so you have better options.

~~~
depomoty
Thanks for the feedback, this is definitely something I should consider. I
guess I was inspired by musical.ly here. I also built and launched the app in
a week and I didn't pay too much attention to the branding side of things

~~~
rhacker
I liked the domain if it helps

------
aczerepinski
When I was studying jazz we’d play a game where somebody would improvise over
the chord changes to a song and you’d have to guess what song it was. That
could be an in app purchase for this.

~~~
brooklyn_ashey
only if they outline chord tones in their solo. (ha) They should get points
off for taking too many choruses or for doing Parker transcriptions. wink

------
nicoboo
Awesome, we all had this idea but here, as an app, it's just great thoughts
put in action ^^

~~~
depomoty
Now time to make sure the implementation suits the needs of the community :D

------
foxfired
This pretty awesome.

On an unrelated note: Even though I type the exact name of the app, it is hard
to find it on Google play. I have to type almost all the name and description
to find it. The play store is so saturated.

~~~
folli
After publishing a new app, it usually takes a couple of days to rise in
Google Play search results.

But I agree about the saturation.

------
gschier
I suggest adding a Google login option as well since it's an android app. I
don't have FB and don't want to type email/password.

~~~
djangowithme
I #deletefacebook'd earlier in the week. A google login option would be
appreciated.

------
charles_ghost
It's a fun app to download... it could become huge.. great idea anyways. Good
luck !

~~~
depomoty
Hopefully, it will get there, thanks!

------
TheMoutch
Looks like we are on the same field ;) I'm the CEO of
[https://www.watzatsong.com/en](https://www.watzatsong.com/en) our mobile app
is coming very soon.

~~~
depomoty
hah, that's cool. I was googling to see if there's anyone doing this and
couldn't find anything. Good to see there is need for this market. Maybe we
can do some sort of collaboration in the future. Keep in touch!

------
Dowwie
Have you seen the married with children episode when Al is driven crazy by a
song he can't name and poorly hums it?

It's uncomfortable for me to think how this is showing my age.

------
steamer25
I can't register with my email. "There was an error with your request. Please
try again."

~~~
d3sandoval
Same.

~~~
depomoty
Should be up and running now, sorry for that

------
snrji
Excellent idea and implementation, not so god naming. Might I suggest a name
(.com not taken)?

~~~
depomoty
Appreciate the feedback! I will take this back to the board soon and see how I
can improve it. I already bought the .com domain just in case

------
pknerd
Interesting idea.

Only if youtube add the feature of getting a humming as input and show the
video of that thing.

~~~
depomoty
Maybe I can automatically query youtube's API when someone guesses your hum :)

~~~
pknerd
would be interesting!

------
ubear
Cool idea! First step to service that searches track names by humming, right?
:)

~~~
depomoty
Well, if you humminz will get to have a huge community it might work faster
than a smart algorithm, right? :)

~~~
ubear
that's correct :)

------
rdruxn
Ah yes! It's like shazam for a song you can't get out of your head!

~~~
depomoty
That;s how I came up with the idea!

------
nso95
What do you do if a user slightly mistypes the correct song title?

~~~
depomoty
It's up for the hum 'owner' to accept the guesses. If it was me recording a
hum and someone will mistype the guess, I will still accept it, but otherwise
this is just in the hands of the community

~~~
nso95
I see. I misunderstood how the app worked.

------
korbonits
Is whistling allowed? :)

~~~
toastermoster
Scorpions - Winds of Change is the first thing that came to my mind when you
mentioned whistling.

------
LoSboccacc
how did you solve the problem with people trust? things like purposefully
humming the wrong tune tune for the song title?

~~~
depomoty
The way it works is that you have to hum a song and people will have to guess
it. It's up to you to accept guesses by other people

------
yohann305
What’s your monetization strategy

~~~
depomoty
I will leave it completely free for now and later on I will probably integrate
ads with an option to buy the app to remove them.

~~~
yohann305
ouch, we're not in 2012, the number of people that pay to remove ads won't
turn your app to profit. You might rethink your strategy. Hope you've got
another stream of revenue, honestly

------
pvinis
Any plans for an iOS version?

~~~
depomoty
The iOS version is all tested and working. I'm currently just waiting for my
salary to kick-in to get the "affordable" developer license.

------
chandrew
Can't login or register

~~~
depomoty
There was an issue on my server which is now solved. Sorry for that

~~~
HenryBemis
I went through all the comments. Just wanted to say thank you for being here
to reply to all questions/comments opened minded on the feedback and
responding with courtesy.

It is always nice to see a fellow dev being so engaged and listening.

~~~
depomoty
It's my pleasure to do that. This feels great for me to finally launch
something of my own and get so much great feedback from the community. I'm
currently at work, but can't wait to get home hack a bit more on the app!

------
nso95
Any timeline for iOS port?

~~~
depomoty
It will be very soon. The app is already tested on iOS, I just need the time
to deal with all the Apple licenses and make a build for it. Before I launch
on iOS I want to make sure the Android version is working as intended so I
don't bring something broken over to iOS. You can subscribe for the news at
[http://hummi.nz](http://hummi.nz) and get notified when I launch it. (just
click the iPhone button and enter your email there)

~~~
nso95
Cool

